# Gerbils



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a gerbil breeder with three litters at the moment and wish to hear from any gerbil breeders
please check out my site,
GERBIL BREEDERS FORUM - Home


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

my son loves gerbils he spent hours building things in his room for them to play in, it was hard to tell the difference of his room and thier run.


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

Gerbil are great pets, friendly and lively little bundles of fur.
i would recommend them as pets.
GERBIL BREEDERS FORUM - Home


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they make lovely pet friendly lively little things 
we have had lots over the years


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to have gerbils and my oldest dog, Sprinkle, used to try cleaning them once he barked at them with his head in the cage and all the gerbils just sat there in a daze. lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> I used to have gerbils and my oldest dog, Sprinkle, used to try cleaning them once he barked at them with his head in the cage and all the gerbils just sat there in a daze. lol


yeah until he barked at them one day because he could wash them at the time


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had Gerbils when i was younger  loved watching them destroying toilet roll tubes


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they are great for recycling cardboard and paper
GERBIL BREEDERS FORUM - Home


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

my pair have given birth too four lovely pups,not sure how to upload pics on this forum.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to breed Gebils , great little creatures fun to watch , and a great starter pet for Children , I had all my children help with the cleaning and everyday care , My Largest litter was 8 pups , it use to be so wonderful watching them grow from hairless , guessing what colour they would be , , the little squeeks that use to come from the tank , The best way to know they had there pups without getting inside the tank, , It was so funny watching having there little first encouters out from there nest , I loved the way they played , I'm might just have to start up again , First Ineed to find a great pair to start.


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

Well if you are ever looking for a new pair give our site a go.I dont think we have any breeders in the west country yet.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I will make sure I do that 
Site is on my favorites


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

6 pups born 16/1/08 ready in a months time £4 each 3 agouti and 3 spotted/mottled agouti.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Are gerbils THAT great as pets??

I've never had gerbils but a friend grew up with them and never held any for a long period of time because they were so small and could never be tamed not to try to bite her and not to try to escape from her hand. She just loved watching them play in their cage and they were happier not being touched. My girlfriend has gerbils and I've held them both and never got bitten which I was pleased about lol, but I wouldn't say they were "great pets" as you can't do a lot with them in my opinion. They're cute little critters, but they're just like hamsters. All you can do is watch them and not play with them or bond with them. For kids, the obvious option is likely something they can get out and cuddle so something like a guinea-pig would be ideal. For some other kids who are kinda wary of animals and would prefer something in a cage they can watch then gerbils would be perfect for them. For me growing up, I had guinea-pigs and I HATED tiny animals like gerbils and hamsters and such like, I didn't see them as a pet in my eyes lol. Since then I've had tiny Roborovski hamsters so went kinda back on my words  But I loved them and I do think little pets in cages are fun to watch! 

By the way, your babies look so sweet! I love the tiny little pink nose in the second piccy


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

well they are much more active than gerbils and love to play with each other and groom each other,a lot of our members have there own play ares's as well so they don't get bored. i have had hamsters when i was a child they are cute but tend to sleep during the day.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, that used to annoy me a bit, I'm quite a light sleeper so having my hammy girls in my room was changed rather quickly as noise level would grow lol


----------

